# Heat shrinking speed nocks



## boilerfarmer12 (Nov 22, 2011)

I have used the speed nocks that you slide over the serving. I never had an issue with the staying or anything but because I do tag end loops the cotter pin used and sliding them over the loop left my loops looking a little Bleh. I have seen people using brass nock sets and then putting heat shrink tube over them. Is there any risk of damaging the string from a heat gun?

or does anyone have any tips on keeping my loops looking good with the slide over nocks?


----------



## lees (Feb 10, 2017)

I could never get the push-on rubber type speed nocks on my strings without ruining the loops either, so I use the brass nocks too. 

As for shrinking the tubing, if you're really skilled with a heat controlled soldering iron, you can delicately get the tubing shrunk with a fair bit of work, but when I tried that I still was uncomfortable with how hot the string material got underneath. I have no idea how this is otherwise done without endangering the serving/string, but it's clearly done so there must be a way.

I make strings only for me, so I just crimp them on and leave them bare....

lee.


----------



## released1951 (Jan 3, 2018)

A heat gun works great.


----------



## automan26 (Oct 21, 2002)

If you want to protect the string from the heat, wrap the exposed areas using aluminum foil as a heat shield. Aluminum does a fantastic job of dissipating heat.

Automan


----------



## 48archer (Mar 19, 2009)

automan26 said:


> If you want to protect the string from the heat, wrap the exposed areas using aluminum foil as a heat shield. Aluminum does a fantastic job of dissipating heat.
> 
> Automan


Masking tape works well also.


----------



## NP Archery (Jul 29, 2008)

A little lube helps with the slide-on type when going over the loops. Even served loops can get dinged up with some of them. Try ArmorAll or chap stick.


----------



## boilerfarmer12 (Nov 22, 2011)

NP Archery said:


> A little lube helps with the slide-on type when going over the loops. Even served loops can get dinged up with some of them. Try ArmorAll or chap stick.


are you putting the lube on the loop or in the speed nock?


----------



## NP Archery (Jul 29, 2008)

boilerfarmer12 said:


> are you putting the lube on the loop or in the speed nock?


Both


----------



## Huntinsker (Feb 9, 2012)

I use a Bic lighter to do my heat shrink. Hold the lighter at an angle and keep the flame above the string. Enough heat will go into the shrink tube to shrink it but the flame burning up away from the string keeps excess heat from going into the string. I also use tin foil on either side of the shrink tube to keep the serving/string protected. 

I've been kicking around ideas on how to get the rubber slide on type speed nocks over loops without separating the tag ends or serving on the loops. I wonder if putting a double layer of saran wrap over the cotter pin and the loop, and then putting some crossbow rail lube or string wax on the saran wrap would be enough to keep the loops from getting buggered up by the speed nock?


----------



## boilerfarmer12 (Nov 22, 2011)

What size brass nocks and heat shrink tubing do you guys use?


----------



## rattlinman (Dec 30, 2004)

I use brass nocks, but hen I simply slide a piece of rubber tubing over them. No heat applied tot he string, super easy to move or remove if needed, and looks just like the shrink wrapped type. Plus you can buy tubing in many colors as well!

To be fair, I stole this idea from a thread on here a couple of years ago, so not my idea originally.


----------



## Huntinsker (Feb 9, 2012)

boilerfarmer12 said:


> What size brass nocks and heat shrink tubing do you guys use?


Red from Saunders. 1/4" 3:1 adhesive lined shrink tube. Can get several colors on ebay if you want.


----------



## boilerfarmer12 (Nov 22, 2011)

rattlinman said:


> I use brass nocks, but hen I simply slide a piece of rubber tubing over them. No heat applied tot he string, super easy to move or remove if needed, and looks just like the shrink wrapped type. Plus you can buy tubing in many colors as well!
> 
> To be fair, I stole this idea from a thread on here a couple of years ago, so not my idea originally.


What size rubber tubing? Have any pics?


----------



## Huntinsker (Feb 9, 2012)

boilerfarmer12 said:


> What size rubber tubing? Have any pics?


Pine Ridge Silicone Peep tube is what most use. Problem is that you still have to slide it over the loops but it does look nice. https://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2062893&page=155&p=1086160842#post1086160842


----------



## boilerfarmer12 (Nov 22, 2011)

Huntinsker said:


> Pine Ridge Silicone Peep tube is what most use. Problem is that you still have to slide it over the loops but it does look nice. https://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2062893&page=155&p=1086160842#post1086160842


Yea i thought about that. I am sure it is a more pliable rubber though than their speed nocks.


----------



## Flambowski (Sep 3, 2013)

I will have to try the peep tubing idea... thanks for the advice


----------



## retrieverfishin (Oct 18, 2010)

I think y'all are overthinking it. 3:1 ratio shrink wrap and a heat gun works perfect. No heat shield needed.


----------



## Skyberg (Jul 3, 2014)

I just use a lighter above the heat shrink works fine for me. I was a bit nerves the first time.


----------



## AlaskaXMan (May 19, 2015)

retrieverfishin said:


> I think y'all are overthinking it. 3:1 ratio shrink wrap and a heat gun works perfect. No heat shield needed.


Been doing it for years like this...


----------



## Bow Rider (Jan 16, 2015)

I've tried a few different things. Easiest for me seems to be silicon peep tuning. I use a small zip-strip as a cottering pin. Cut the lock off and sand sharp edges. Softer than metal, but stiff enough to push through the tubing. As long as I leave the string slack while pushing the tubing over the loops, the loops stay looking decent.


----------



## WALKER7036 (Aug 14, 2010)

I prefer brass speed nocks with 3:1 heat shrink tubing as Retrieverfishin referenced; but, if / when I install either rubber speed nocks or rubber speed sleeves, I always apply liquid silicone down into the hole of the rubber nock/rubber sleeve prior to installation. This slicks up the inside of the rubber and allows sliding over the loop and serving much much easier. Good luck here.


----------



## mfr22 (Feb 24, 2005)

I have found the serving clarifier to work great for sliding the silencers over my served ends..


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## InAZone (Jan 13, 2004)

mfr22 said:


> I have found the serving clarifier to work great for sliding the silencers over my served ends..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Boy, I really like that idea! Been using the Tuffy buttons for years, and always had a hard time keeping my loops from separating when installing. Will try the clarifier next time.


----------



## PK101 (Mar 17, 2012)

Just started using brass nocks with 6mm 4:1 heat shrink (double walled), for added security I slide a short piece of 4mm Silicone Fiberglass Sleeving over the brass nocks underneath the heat shrink, kitchen/bbq lighter to shrink tubing, as for lube I used water based personal lubricant, works a treat on TPU speed nocks, when the nocks are on just wipe the lube off with damp rag.


----------



## PK101 (Mar 17, 2012)

Forgot to mention I use thin strips of old t-shirt material socked in water as a heat shield at the ends of the heat shrink.

Take your time with the lighter and don’t leave in in one spot too long


----------

